# An Old Find... Three-In-One



## thalis (Jul 23, 2010)

I hope I am posting in the right place. Found this in an antique shop in the mall next to my office block. To my delight, everything works including the half hourly chime (single at half hour, chimes the numbers at the hour). The case and shiny metal bits are really showing it's age. The lume on the minute hand has fallen away. The lumed numbers still glow though. Looks like the alarm levers are missing it's plastic tabs.

I have done a bit of research and there are examples out there with jeweled movements and sapphire crystals if I am not mistaken.

Amazingly this thing is very accurate. I am not using the alarm but the chimes are bonging at precisely 20secs from the hour (double checked with my quartz Tissot). So now I am thinking should I send it for a general service and lube since it's already running so well? I am worried that the mechanism is running dry. Don't think I will do anything to give it a facelift. Maybe just look for some white plastic for the alarm levers. But should I relume the hands?

Anybody has any idea when this gem left the factory? Looks like it's an export model of some sort since the labels are in English.

My new family member:










The black dial is awesome... subdial is the alarm hour setting:










The lever for the alarm repeater:










The lever for the alarm:










The half hourly chime lever:










The back featuring 3 springs to wind:


----------

